# SA to UK



## AF_Cpt (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi all,

My Husband is from South Africa, and I am from the UK. I recently moved to be closer to him. However, with the current xenophobia attacks occurring, I do not feel safe here. Esp with the idea of raising a family soon...

Is there anyone else feeling the same/ have concerns about the social status of SA? 

Do you think it will improve OR is it a good option to kidnap him and flee back to the UK. (hehe).


----------

